# waaaaaaaaaaay!



## heasandford (Jun 8, 2012)

I have just heard that I am on the Cellnovo trial at Bournemouth!! Pumping here I come!!
(no ddetails but I am so excited!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 8, 2012)

FANTASTIC news!

Couldn;t be more pleased for you 

Will be *very* interested to see what a CellNovo is like from a real users perspective.

Yay! That's made my evening


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

Hear Hear to that, it's always just soooo interesting learning about anything new.  The trouble is for most of us, whatever one we get we have nowt to compare it to!  So it's nice to hear full details from anyone with a different one.


----------



## KateR (Jun 8, 2012)

Woohoo! So pleased for you.


----------



## heasandford (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I am thrilled as I saw it at the INPUT exhibition in Luton that I made an effort to go to and really liked it - mostly the size and the remote control parts - who knows how I will get on with it, but I expect I will have many - self-inflicted - setbacks! You will be my first port of call for support! 
Slightly scary response EDUAD, where have you been reading about it? No-one on our site seems to have had one yet, is it just all the promotion stuff? I have nothing to compare it to, but I think that was one of the criteria to join the trial, existing non-pump user. Presumably I won't have to sign an official secrets act and can report my personal thoughts on here! Will keep in touch!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 9, 2012)

heasandford said:


> Slightly scary response EDUAD, where have you been reading about it? No-one on our site seems to have had one yet, is it just all the promotion stuff? I have nothing to compare it to, but I think that was one of the criteria to join the trial, existing non-pump user. Presumably I won't have to sign an official secrets act and can report my personal thoughts on here! Will keep in touch!



Yup, just seen a handful of pictures and 'this looks interesting...' posts and thought "Mmmmmmmm shiiiiiinyyyyyyy!"


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2012)

Exactly, we've seen the Hype; now we have a chance to find out if it's really as good as it looks.

I'm certain Mike wasn't being cynical; neither am I - I hope it is wonderful, looks a brill bit of kit.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations heasanford happy pumping


----------



## heasandford (Jun 9, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Exactly, we've seen the Hype; now we have a chance to find out if it's really as good as it looks.
> 
> I'm certain Mike wasn't being cynical; neither am I - I hope it is wonderful, looks a brill bit of kit.



No I didn't think anyone was being disparaging, I hadn't seen anything about it until I saw it in Luton, and clearly the rep is going to promote it. Being in a trial should be interesting anyway, as well as  - I assume! - speeding up the process of getting a pump at all. Like Mike I think CGM is of more value, I am into process control from a technological background, but maybe this is part one of the process. I like the idea of all the data coming together, as you say let's see if it does, but I am open to the opportunity, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 12, 2012)

Have I missed something or am I just so wrapped up in my pregnancy to know what the heck a CellNovo is!!!!!!

What is it and what does it do, or at least differently to a regular pump?

H - after the trial, would your PCT then put you forward for a pump(maybe not the one your trialing!) How long do you trial it for?


----------



## Donald (Jun 13, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Have I missed something or am I just so wrapped up in my pregnancy to know what the heck a CellNovo is!!!!!!
> 
> What is it and what does it do, or at least differently to a regular pump?
> 
> H - after the trial, would your PCT then put you forward for a pump(maybe not the one your trialing!) How long do you trial it for?



have a look at this

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...p8GXAw&usg=AFQjCNFGfwgY56q-3LUQsm8tTQ8E8jKBOQ


----------



## schmeezle (Jun 13, 2012)

Great news on being in the trial!


----------



## heasandford (Jun 16, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Have I missed something or am I just so wrapped up in my pregnancy to know what the heck a CellNovo is!!!!!!
> 
> What is it and what does it do, or at least differently to a regular pump?
> 
> H - after the trial, would your PCT then put you forward for a pump(maybe not the one your trialing!) How long do you trial it for?



Sorry.I've been away 300miles north at my mum's, no inernet.

I have no idea how long the trial will be, but I hope I get to keep the pump if it likes me! My consultant was in the process of recommending me for a pump, then I went to the INPUT show in Luton (even though it was about 150 mile return trip!) and saw the Cellnovo. The rep said they were doing trials, so I rang my DSN when I got back, she used to work with the team and put my name forward. Apparently they had recruited enough, but I got on at the last minute. It has been put back until September, but of course I will report on how I get on when I start. 

No doubt you have read the next link about the Cellnovo. What I liked was the size - very small, and the connection to an 'iphone' looking gadget, which is a meter and calculator, plus diary of activity, food intake - in other words everything together, then it speaks to the pump after you tell it what to do. The results are kept on the cloud (I know, I don't understand either) which I believe can be downloaded at any time by me and the diabetes team. Hope it all works!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## heasandford (Jun 16, 2012)

schmeezle said:


> Great news on being in the trial!



Thanks for your support too - exciting!


----------



## heasandford (Jun 16, 2012)

Donald said:


> have a look at this
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...p8GXAw&usg=AFQjCNFGfwgY56q-3LUQsm8tTQ8E8jKBOQ



they seem to have updated their website, did you find thid just googling? I will report when the trial starts.


----------



## Donald (Jun 17, 2012)

heasandford said:


> they seem to have updated their website, did you find thid just googling? I will report when the trial starts.



yes I did google it I just put in Cellnovo and got a hit


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2012)

Good luck with trial, keep us informed !


----------

